# I just have to say...



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

Brillo has been in his wheel for like, 3 hours straight. I'm exhausted just from watching the little bugger! LOL


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

Cute! You are lucky Brillo lets you watch  My Hejji freezes like a deer in headlights as soon as I open the door. I have to pretend to leave the room, lights off and night vision goggles on, and stay completely still so he thinks I am gone before he will start wheeling again!


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

I<3Hejji said:


> Cute! You are lucky Brillo lets you watch  My Hejji freezes like a deer in headlights as soon as I open the door. I have to pretend to leave the room, lights off and night vision goggles on, and stay completely still so he thinks I am gone before he will start wheeling again!


 :lol: that's exactly my life too!


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

It's so funny because Brillo is in my office, and if I come in the door he'll keep running, but if I turn on the light, he freezes dead in his tracks! I've figured out that if I sit here with just my monitor on, he'll keep running. Any more light than that, and he'll go hide again!


----------

